
Smalltalk on Mobile (2017) - deepaksurti
http://simberon.blogspot.com/2017/11/mobile-smalltalk.html?m=1
======
steveeq1
Too bad he's not releasing code for the smalltalk VM. I would LOVE to program
for cell phones using smalltalk. The whole pharo VM is like 60 megabytes or
something insanely low.

~~~
stewbrew
The VM is VisualWorks, a commercial? product.

~~~
mpweiher
The development VM is VW, for deployment on mobile he uses a custom VM. He
also uses a completely separate custom class hierarchy.

------
gok
See also Objective-Smalltalk [1] which is ahead of time compiled and uses the
ObjC runtime.

[1] [http://objective.st/](http://objective.st/)

------
vanderZwan
How difficult is it to write a VM for Smalltalk? Assume no little to no
optimisations for simplicity's sake.

~~~
pjmlp
Not that hard, the Blue Book last chapters are a description on how to
implement a VM.

[http://stephane.ducasse.free.fr/FreeBooks.html](http://stephane.ducasse.free.fr/FreeBooks.html)

You can make use of a reference counting with cycle collector as basic GC
implementation, without any JIT, for example.

~~~
vanderZwan
I kind of figured, given the elegance and simplicity of the language we are
talking about.

When you say "the Blue Book", do you mean _Inside Smalltalk: Volume I_?

~~~
pjmlp
No, I mean "Smalltalk-80: The Language and its Implementation".

The Xerox PARC books about Smalltalk-80 are known by their cover colors,
green, red and blue.

------
ngcc_hk
Pointless in the sense it is just a game in a proprietary development Env
which may be Smalltalk and cannot be extended.

What we to do. Play the game ?

~~~
klez
It's at least interesting from a technical point of view that this is possible
at all. Who knows, maybe it will inspire someone to make a free
implementation.

